# Food safe filler



## southernclay

I have some ambrosia maple drying and want to make a rolling pin with it. I know that "food safe" is a very debated topic but trying to find something that would be good to fill the small beetle holes. Thinking coffee/epoxy for the holes and then will do a walnut, mineral etc finish for full piece. 

Any other ideas?
Thanks!
Warren


----------



## Nedge

*Food Safe Wood Glue*

Hi Warren,
This wood glue should work. If you get some maple and a belt sander collect some fine sawdust. Mix it with some of the glue on a piece of scrap wood, add more sawdust, glue and drops of water until you get the right consistency. Fill your cracks, holes and sand down when dry, or sand right away then the saw dust from the rolling pin itself will mix with the filler. If you want to add a feature to your rolling pins, use a darker sawdust. I have always been told," If you can't hide it make it a Feature ".
Hope this helps.
Ed

Titebond III Ultimate Wood Glue

Titebond III Ultimate Wood Glue is the first one-part, water cleanup wood glue ever offered that is proven waterproof. The waterproof formula passes the ANSI/HPVA Type I water-resistance specification and offers superior bond strength, longer open assembly time and lower application temperature. 

Titebond III is non-toxic, solvent free and cleans up with water - safer to use than traditional waterproof wood glues. It provides strong initial tack, sands easily without softening and is FDA approved for indirect food contact (cutting boards). The ultimate in wood glues - ideal for both interior and exterior applications.


----------



## southernclay

Thanks Ed! Sounds like a winner to me


----------



## CrimsonKeel

Why not pour casting resin into each hole.


----------



## southernclay

CrimsonKeel said:


> Why not pour casting resin into each hole.



I haven't got into casting yet but if I did seems like it would work. Thanks!


----------

